# no screens found error (radeon video card)



## D.Mon (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi, I need a help to solve a problem with my integrated video card (processor AMD APU X4 A8-7650K, BOX socket), I don't know why (yeah I read logs and I saw drm error, I updated to FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 with hope that this error will disappear) ati and radeon video drivers don't work and vesa video driver works, I don't think that the problem is in video drivers (because on Arch Linux they work fine).
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf:

```
Section "Device"
 Identifier "Card0"
 Driver     "vesa"
EndSection
```
If any additional information is required, please tell me what to do.


----------



## spanglefox (Oct 8, 2016)

Have you section 5.4.8 from the Handbook? https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

I found that diagnosing X problems that way can be helpful.

I find the `Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro` helpful as sometimes hard to see if the Xorg screen is functional.


----------



## D.Mon (Oct 8, 2016)

I've tried it right now, it didn't help, the same DRM problem and "no screens found" error. I'm using vesa video driver (I just create one file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and set vesa as videodriver, the rest xorg autoconfigures when I'm starting Xfce desktop) to use desktop on FreeBSD, but it's slow, especially when I'm watching videos and playing games. I wanna completely switch to FreeBSD and use it as desktop OS


----------



## sidetone (Oct 8, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Hardware_Support

I don't think it works because my APU is a Radeon A4 and it doesn't work, and is too new for it to be listed at all. My AMD GPU is R6xx, and I have to use an older Radeon graphics card with it, and shut off the graphics on the APU from bios.

Run `dmesg | grep -i ATI` to show the gpu type, and compare with the link above.

Thread Switch between ATI and VESA drivers.54846


----------



## D.Mon (Oct 8, 2016)

Am I blind or my video card is not in that hardware list?

```
$ sudo dmesg | grep -i ATI
Password:
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf0ff mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd07fffff,0xfeb00000-0xfeb3ffff irq 26 at device 1.0 on pci0
hdac0: <ATI (0x1308) HDA Controller> mem 0xfeb64000-0xfeb67fff irq 27 at device 1.1 on pci0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
$ sudo dmesg | grep -i radeon
CPU: AMD A8-7650K Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G  (3293.91-MHz K8-class CPU)
$ sudo  pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x77211462 chip=0x13131002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics]'
    class      = display
$
```
I can switch between drivers, but vesa is slow and I don't have second videocard. I uncluded BusID in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf, but still the problem is the same: when I'm trying to set ati or radeon driver, it doesn't work, only vesa works:

```
Section "Device"
 Identifier "Card0"
 BusID      "PCI:0:1:0"
 Driver     "vesa"
EndSection
```


----------



## sidetone (Oct 8, 2016)

It says R7. R series doesn't work. Mine switches between different R numbers depending on which AMD APU and motherboard combination I use.

You'll have to use an older Radeon card that's supported and turn off onboard graphics on bios, or use vesa which is slow for video. It only works when the cables are connected to the video card. Perhaps you can do more tinkering, and find another way that it works. I don't know if the onboard graphics when turned off, assists the video card.


----------

